# STORY TO HELP



## Vincenzo (Jun 15, 2017)

Dear all,

First of all, I* hope you'll all find one day a solution to your issues.*

I'm young male from Paris (sorry I'm writing very fast and my english is not perfect) who has been dealing for 11 years now with quite severe "IBS-D" symptoms.

It has started when I was 21. I was always very anxious (and still now) and everything started with severe bloating that were so hard that I couldn't even walk. Then things got quite better but D appeared and never let me in peace since then.

After seeing several gastro who told me that "everything wa in my head" I met a dr which is quite known in France for her work with Autism (http://www.autismtreatment.org.uk/2014/11/30/new-book-on-autism-in-france-autisme-on-peut-en-guerir-by-dr-skorupka-and-dr-amet/) > What is the correlation between IBS-D and this you would say ? Autist childrens tend to have their first issues with intestines. Most of them have a leaky gut, gluten/caseine intolerance and heavy metal intoxication because of their immune weakness.

The first thing she asked me was to make a test of my urines in a Belgium laboratory to check if I had intestinal candidiasis. These kind of tests can't be donne in France. The results were showing I had a high concetration of Tartrate & Arbinitol fungus metabolites which means a too high level of candidiasis.

She put me on Colloïdal SIlver and Grapefruit seed extract for few weeks and asked me to stop sugar. Things got better after few months but I was loosing too much pounds and energy it didn't worth the game when you're 24 with a first high level job to focus on. So I continued to be carefull on sugar and started to take as a lot of you Immodium on a regular basis (1 pill each morning). But the Truth is I NEVER REALLY BELIEVED in a candidiasis infection (important for the end of my story).

Time passed but I wanted to find a cure and not stick with Loperamide all my life, as it is not healing you and it doesn't avoid our issues (The rebounf effect after being too much constipated). In 2014 I made a coloscopy that shown I had a Microscopic colitis (the Lymphocitic one). The Gastroenterologist put me on corticosteroide (Budésonide) that was quite a great relief but it didnt put me 100% back on normal, and after stopping it everything was like before. In the meantime I was very lucky to find a new general Doctor who were really comprehensive and tried to help me. I asked her about trying a gluten free diet and she did encourage me to do it. Since then, I can say I did eleminate 40% of the pain and gastro disorders I had before 2014.

But still... since then I'm still not cured. And I'm asking myself if candidiasis is not a "real thing" that is happening to me. The truth is everyting is correlated as you may already know. You can have get an infection, or maybe you have taken antibiotic one day and It has created disorder in your body and leaky gut. Leaky gut can emphasizes Candida growth tha then causes inflammation and then a colitis. Or event colitis will causes candida to grow as your immunity is disordering against itself (Microscopic colitis is a immune illness : too much T lymphoctis attacks your intestines - it's like a "mini" Crohn).

So....

*Here are some advices for you, even if I didn't win for now against my illness :*

> IBS-D or IBS-D doest come from something. It's not in your head but your head won't help if you're too anxious for example.

> You have to try gluten free diet and I also encourage those with Microscopic Colitic like me to learn more about this forum that will help you a lot (http://www.perskyfarms.com/phpBB2/index.php)

> I'm trying Calcium+ D vitamin thanks to this forum and Linda since 2 days know with great improvements and I'll let you know it it works on me but IT WONT HEAL YOU.

*And here is what I will do know :*

> I will keep on Calcium+ D vitamin

> I will even supplement more with a very good Vitamin D I Have (https://www.amazon.com/Biotics-Research-Bio-D-Mulsion-Forte-Vitamin/dp/B004HGF69I) - *D VITAMIN FOR ALL OF US IS A MUST TO TAKE EVERYDAY except if you're living in a sunny place.*

> I will go back on Colloidal Silver to make a try (as I'm still not sure if I still have candidasis. I could make a new test in Belgium but it costs 140 € glups!)

> I will take good probiotics in the same time (I'd love your advices for the best ones for those who treat Candida on this forum)

*How I deal with going out or going in vacations :*

> I take codein (just one pill a day or even half a pill of the lightest version (20mg codeine in it) in the morning and I have a normal day - it stops the pain and the diarrhea)

> If I'm having issues because of bad foods during vacation I can even mix 1 pill of codein with 1 pill of Immodium (but be careful not to get constipation)

> *Try to stick on your diet if you have food intolerances*

*Even if I don't have IBS-C, for those our are constipated here are my best recommandations :*

- Blond psyllium (a good quality one you can get in Bio stores) and not agressive to your intestines

- Magnesium (For us with IBS-D we hate magnesium)

Hope this story and recommandations will help some of you. It's really clear for me know on my strategy. I will follow calcium, d-vitamin, coloidal silver, probiotics+ gluten free diet and if I'm scared of having D or what I will take an immodium or codeine. The thing is in the meantime my gut will be healing.

Best,

Vincenzo


----------



## Liz26 (May 31, 2017)

Hi there! 
Thnaks for sharing your story. You found a great GI, since he decides to do a colonoacopy to seek for microscopic colitis. This is something that many doctors are not fully aware of. I would like to ask you, since tou are on the path of healing your intestinal lining because of the colitis, have you tried L-glutamine as another resource to heal it? Also, personally, I am currently using Yarrow (a natural herb) to help with my IBSD (as Yarrow tea is something that a herbologist in my country uses to help people with colitis) and Im really seeing good reaults with it.


----------



## Vincenzo (Jun 15, 2017)

hello!
thx for sharing this. Yes you're roght about l-glutamine! I need to add that to my magic formula for healing  I already have some so I will only have to check if there is no magnesium added but I dont think so.
I dont know about Yarrow thx for sharing this is interesting. Which condition do you have and is it helping you with D? cheers


----------



## daak (Jun 13, 2017)

Regarding candida you should simply do a stool test and you'll know if its gone or if you still have some ( and how much ). This test can be done in France ( I would know because i got IBS when i was an expat there...).

Doctors as you will notice are reluctant to erase candida; essentially because candida is supposed to inhabit your guts to a certain point.

Reading your story i find it shocking that you haven't tried diet change first.

FODMAP, or any low carbs&sugar will probably help you a lot.

Silver i'm not too fan, there's other way for you to kill candida without taking such a weird substance ( like caprylic acid or antifungus prescription ).

Hope the best, keep us updated.


----------



## Vincenzo (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi Daak!
thx for your comment 
Maybe I did resume really fast the 10 last years of my life. When I was first discovered with candida was thanks to urinary test in belgium because fecal test are not accurate (did it also with no candida). Candida in stool means you have a big big invasion which is not my case. I font know a lot of people having them in the stool but if you do please tell me. Maybe people with Hiv. For us we just have overgrowth but its still an issue woth leaky gut. In France if you dont have them in stool means you dont have an overgroth inside your gut and they dont beleive in urinary tests that why i had to send a sample to RP LABS in Belgium.

When I first tried colloidal silver as I explained I did a full year without any sugar. But I didnt find relief. But Im not a big sugar eater anyway. And I m gluten free since 4 years now. So maybe you're right and I dont really have candida overgrowth butthe urinary test I did in 2012 did show I had one. Since then I didnt make a new test.

For colloidal maybe I will first try L glutamine + probiotics for a while in order to repair leaky gut and help intestines to heal. I agree with you that it s a bit hard to be sure Candida is the real issue to fight, as far as the only thing I already know for sure is to have Microscopic colitis. best


----------



## Vincenzo (Jun 15, 2017)

Daak. One more thing : I did take lately, thx to my dr who was ok for me to test it, DIFLUCAN for 3 weeks without any improvement. I know well caprilic acid


----------



## Liz26 (May 31, 2017)

Hi! 
Yes, Yarrow tea has actually improved my situation. Earlier this year I was diagnosed with IBSD after an acute episode of diarrhea that did not seemed to go away because of a virus infection during the holidays. Since I was already having digestive issues last year, my GI decided to do a bunch of tests as well as a colonoscopy (to rule out microscopic colitis) and at the end she told me that I was having IBS but that if it came from a virus, it would probably go away in about six months (thats about the time that our digestive system needs to heal) maybe less maybe more. I am actually able to eat most of the food that I used to eat with an exception of extremely deep fried foods which do trigger an IBS episode within minutes. For me, actually taking Yarrow at first was extremely helpfull. After about 14 days into this what I have noticed is that my bowel movements started to get more normal (just once in the morning and maybe another -rarely- during the day). The only thing is that because Im a female, IBS tends to mortify when Im close to ovulation/menstruation and this month did have a bit of a flareup but it was not nearly as bad as the last few months.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Vincenzo,
It is a good decision to keep on calcium carbonate with vitamin d. I also take this it works well for me.
You have taken codeine for abdominal pain. I want to take codeine so is there any side reaction?

Thanks.


----------



## Vincenzo (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi! the only side reaction is that it constipates you just like immodium but also relief you from pain as far as it is derivated from opium. half a pill of the version with only 20mg of codeine and 400mg of paracetamol is enough for me except if I had a gluten accident.

I will continue on vit d of course, calcium and l glutamine too. speaking of which, did you guys in the forum got real relief from glutamine? Liz here told me about using it and Im trying right now at at 10g per day. Will let you know  My objective is to reach 30g/day in a week and make 7 other days @30g and then go bak to a regular 5g/day.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I have taken l glutamine for 3 months. I began it 2 gm per day and up my dose to 30 gm per day.when I increased the dose gradually I felt lightheadedness,dizziness restlessness etc.It worked for abdominal pain and discomfort but could not impact on diarrhea. So I stopped it.

Thanks.


----------

